
German police get powers to hack into home computers  - makimaki
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/germany/3546255/German-police-get-powers-to-hack-into-home-computers.html
======
DenisM
Yes, but only after after judge approves the request.

Can we leave this kind of cheap sensationalism at slashdot please?

------
fh
> The Greens, pro-business Free Democrats and socialist Left party members
> oppose the laws, fearing they endanger civil liberties.

Germany has a five-party democracy. It's always interesting when parties from
diametrically opposite wings agree on an issue, and the two big supposedly
moderate parties take the opposite stance.

------
bayareaguy
Schneier blogged this 8 months ago here:
[http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2007/04/german_police_...](http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2007/04/german_police_w.html)

